# Salt fork Monday



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

Will be in the area today looking for crappie. Haven't fished there yet this year. Any tips on shore fishing? How has the spillway been?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck. Today will be busy out there and people shore fishing everywhere. The Crappie are still close to shore. The nice ones I caught Saturday were 5' from shore and in 5' of water. If I had to shore fish today I'd try right off SR-22 at the cove culvert under SR-22. You can park where Endley Rd splits off, the culvert is right there. Either side.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

Ended up at the spillway. Caught a few eyes. Lots of crappie and white bass. Most caught on minnows. Caught a few on jigs. Didn't matter if the minnows were dead either.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Finally !! Today Thursday, got into the Saugeye's. Fished the dam area and in cabin bay only. Working all the points. Calm wind made for a nice slow drift.
Found out quick that a pearl white or hot pink 1/8 oz jig with only a bass minnow was the ticket today. Didn't want a twister tail or paddle plastic swim bait.
Hit's came at around 8' - 15' and they liked the short pop/hop off the bottom then drop action. No huge ones, just eaters 15" - 19". Lost some picture worthy Saugeye at the boat by cut lines and many shorts.. 
Water was up about a foot at 72 degrees, stained but not muddy. After several dead bite trips it was nice to be there when they would bite.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome report Dragline!! Glad you finally got into a few!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

nice job dragline.Did you pick up any crappie?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Crappie ? yea, we stopped by a fallen tree out in front of the dam and with a bobber and minnow and the crappie hit so fast it was crazy. We didn't keep any and moved on looking for eye's but they were hitting good.. I believe we could have really caught a mess if we wanted.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

We fished yesterday afternoon til dark without much luck. Beautiful day on the lake. Fish didn't want to cooperate for us though. Targeting eyes & only picked up 3. Only a couple keeper crappie. Just enough for a nice lunch.Fished near the dam then went and fished near the stone house area. Marked tons of fish every where just couldn't find what they wanted if anything. Still a nice day though.


----------

